# Pictures and a Video of my sweet Sam.



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

I was just looking at some of Sam's pictures on my laptop and thought I would share some with you guys. I love you Sam!



this was how he would always sleep lol his ears were always like that. And he loved sleeping on the floor for some reason.



















this 1 was around the time when we first got him. He was so much smaller then.









lastly,he thought I was playing a game with him or something here,he would not stay still lol









And here is a video of him,his first time in his crate. of course he didn't like it at all,but he loved it after a while.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1yEPOP8NCY


sorry I can't figure out how to post the video in this thread but the link takes you directly there.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you for sharing the photos and video. I am sorry for your loss. We lost our golden of 13 years on Valentines day and I understand about how different your house becomes. We knew our time with our golden was decreasing as he kept getting older. It still crushed us. To lose Sam so quickly is such a tragedy. He was a very cute boy and what a set of eyes.

Thank you for you and your husbands' for his service to our country


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

I am sorry for you loss. I have to agree with pburchins about how much a house changes.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I know how painful it is. Have you figured out where he got the antifreeze yet?


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Debles said:


> I am so very sorry. I know how painful it is. Have you figured out where he got the antifreeze yet?


No we haven't found out from where. I just keep thinking because whenever we take him out he's on a leash,and I never let him go near any cars,or in the parking lot,but someone had wrote that it must have been in the grass,and he used to love licking the grass when it rained. It rains here almost everyday! He would usually stop licking it when we went next to him. If it was from him licking the grass I don't understand why antifreeze would be in the grass:no:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Again, I am just so sorry. Something like this, with antifreeze from who knows where, is a nightmare scenario. I feel terrible you have to go through the loss of your puppy.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing the wonderful pics and video of Sam. He sure was a cutie. Again, I'm sorry for your loss - it's so heartbreaking. Be well.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Sam was a beautiful puppy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sam was a beautiful puppy and I am so sorry you lost him. I know how heartbreaking it is to lose a pet, but I've never lost one so young and that must make it harder to accept.

I love the picture of him sprawled out on the floor! Those ears are all over the place and it looks like his back legs are flopped out too. His eyes are heart melting in the second photo and I have lots of blurry pics like the last one, but in my case it because my hand shakes.:doh:


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

He was beautiful. Again, this is just so heartbreaking. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Again I am so sorry. That is so scary that licking the grass could poison your puppy and you would have no way of knowing there was antifreeze there! Just so tragic.


----------



## lianglei (Jan 12, 2010)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Such a very sad loss of your beautiful puppy. I loved the pictures of him. I am so sorry for your tremendous loss.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing some pics of Sam, again am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

He was definitely a cutie pie. Thanks for sharing, and again, sorry for your loss.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------

